# Brand new comic!!! with a brand new hero! also looking for characters



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 22, 2011)

Howdy.
I am making a brand new comic and now that i have a site that will host comics i should begin posting 
but im not exactly shure what i should call my comic. im thinking of calling it "Lost Gunslinger" but im not exactly shure if thats the best name for it.
My comic is about a man named Chase Delgado a man from our world who has recently discovered he is the decendant of a gunslinger from the 1870's
his grandfather recently died and has inherated a box of the gunslinger's possesions includeing a strange native american pendant a cowboy hat(hat has mysteriose slits cut into both sides of the hat) a pancho and a huge revolver. Chase has never been really understood in his own world and has been running into some financial problems so he goes to a pawnshop to pawn off some of these items.when the clerk sees the pendant e imeadiatly sets a huge price on it. its just a small stone, feather and what apears to be fox fur pendant so Chase is very confused.he leaves the shop to find someone who knows more about this mysterious pendant he then goes to a native american artwork and jewlry shop it appears by the look on the clerks face its a very valuable and inportant thing. according to this clerk its a ancient and powerful amulet made by an ancient people and passed down by generation after generation of native people.it is fabled to send the wearer off to a strange and distant world.Chase is very intreagud by this and asks how to use such a thing the old clerk hands him some ancient books which apear to be based on the exact pendant. after weeks of reading and thinking Chase goes off and buys supplys for his new journy to the unkown, not shure if he will ever come back he leaves a note to his family about what has hapend he takes what he thinks will be inportant, his great great grandfathers .45 revolver (with bullets) his new hat a pancho, food water and the pendant. he recites ancient words and awakes in a forest. dased and confused he looks at his watch. and to his suprise it appears his body is covered in fur! he then gets up and thinks it must be a dream. but he stumbles forward and hears something moving in the trees he is scared draws his gun and gets ready to fire. but suddenly he remembers. the pendant!. he left it back where he awoke. it seems that the thing moveing in the trees is running towards the pendant! Chase runs towards it. but he is not used to running in cowboy boots so trips and falls.
when he looks up he noticed a girl. more like a woman but she is no ordinary woman she has a big bushy tail fur and ears of a squirrel! she hand chase his pendant that when he puts on 
changes him back to a human.


this world is something i have been thinking of for a few years now. so i have a huge story worked out and recently i have recieved a supplys to actually do this comic the way i want to do it! so anyways. if anyone likes this idea or has any ideas for the name of this comic please leave feedback but this is my first comic so be gentle.


if i get a name and i have some strips done i shall begin posting at the latest 31 or the week after!

ALSO VERY IMPORTANT! if any one wants to be in the comic you can give me your fursona here and what sort of character you want to be and if i like what i see i will pm you about what role you can play. this comic may have a slightly adultish theme so please post your age

plz do it like this 

Name:
Age:
Specise:
Personality:
how you are affiliated with Chase:
weather you want a love interest in this comic:


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 22, 2011)

and if you have any ideas plz tell me i like feedback


----------



## Lunar (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll throw Lunar in just for kicks.  :3  References for her are in my avi and also on my FA page (in the pawprint).  
I've been wanting to write some sort of story with her in the 19th century, maybe playing Mulan and enlisting, trying to pass as a male.  *shrug* Just an idea.  Dunno if that would really fit.

I like your plot, though.  :3  Good luck!


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 23, 2011)

okay so i think i have enough female main characters for this part in the story. but if any one else wants to send me there character i would be happy to try and get them a part in another part of the story


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 23, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I'll throw Lunar in just for kicks.  :3  References for her are in my avi and also on my FA page (in the pawprint).
> I've been wanting to write some sort of story with her in the 19th century, maybe playing Mulan and enlisting, trying to pass as a male.  *shrug* Just an idea.  Dunno if that would really fit.
> 
> I like your plot, though.  :3  Good luck!



thanks for he encouragement  i happen to have had a idea for a woman trying to pass as a man and you have a good character that i think will suit it just fine. so i sent you a pm with a bit of info and questions


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 25, 2011)

okay i have started work on the first pages of the comic im quite happy how its turning out :3 still plz post what you think about the story and your caracters you might want in it


----------



## AlphaDark (Oct 25, 2011)

I got a character for you

Name: Marcus Griffin
Age: 24
Species: Gray Wolf
Personality: Fiercely loyal, but very kind 
Relation with Chase: Only a suggestion, but i would say a good friend

Let me know if you plan on using him or if you need any more info


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 26, 2011)

AlphaDark said:


> I got a character for you
> 
> Name: Marcus Griffin
> Age: 24
> ...



actually thats a great idea for a character i mean we cant have chase with 2 girls alone for weeks on end :3
and ive been working a part for a 4th member to the party and your may fit perfectly ill pm you with some questions


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 26, 2011)

it appears that i have completly run out of room for the first group of main characters,
i am now looking for backround characters and for the second group of main characters that persue chase and the gang.

note, the second group is just Athena's (the squirrel) friends that are trying to get her back to the'er tribe to stop a war.

backround characters include INN keepers, shop owners and bandits plz note which you want to be in your character description


----------

